# Why is my butt bigger?



## StranjeGirl

I know I have gained a couple more pounds than I should have, but I am very tall and was at the very bottom of my weight range before getting pg, so a couple pounds shouldn't matter right? So why does my butt look so big???


----------



## OhmyBaby

My butt feels bigger too. I just mentioned that in the "baby bump" category. I don't feel like I have a bump ... but my butt is DEFINITELY wider.


----------



## FiNZ

I've never known anyone to not get a bigger butt when pregnant!! It's funny, because once your tummy sticks out, you think that you're skinny all over but with a big bump. Then once you've given birth, you realise that your arms, legs, butt and face actually DID get bigger!!!!!!!


----------



## JackiePed

Well, the butt thing has alot to do with the fact that your hips are widening. Which is maddening, because pants just don't fit me nicely. My old size fits my legs but squuuuueeeeeezes my hips, and a size up fits hips nicely but bags once you get below the hips and I look frumpy. :-(

Funny how FINZ mentioned that everything else gets bigger too and it sneaks up on you... I vowed that would NOT happen to me this time, or at least not without my knowledge :haha:...so I'm still tracking my measurements. I figure that way, if my measurements *aren't* getting bigger (aside obviously from hips, tummy, and breasts) then I can not freak out about weight gain. And if they ARE getting bigger, then at least I know it's time to reign it in so as to keep the damage to a minimum!


----------



## thefirstbaby

my butt definitely got bigger, but i wont complain about that


----------



## dashnbohemian

It's your bodies way of evening out, so you don't topple face first into the ground when your bump gets bigger. :haha:


----------



## mrs.fergie

Do you know what you're having? The old wives tale says that if you have a boy you only gain weight in your belly; however a girl steals your looks! :haha: I noticed it when I had my daughter. I never had a butt before her!


----------



## SouthernC

My butt has gotten bigger too, along with my boobs (I've went up 2 bra sizes already). Whew.. I just hope they both stop soon. Dont know why there getting bigger but I guess its so there evening out or something.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Let me just be frank....my daughter made my ass wide as a freakin house! :rofl: Seriously right now I'm about 20 lbs less than my pre pregnancy weight but because my ass is enormous now I wear 2 pant sizes larger than before I got pregnant! Its maddening!!

ETA...Oh and boobs, dont even get me started...I only went up 1 cup size so not too shocking, but the width in my band....HOLY SHIT! I went from a 36C to a 42D! yes....three six.....to....four two!!! :haha:


----------



## Peanuts_Mom

thank goodness! I thought I was strange that my butt is growing faster than my belly... :)


----------



## Gretaa

i've got the same thing, my butt is huge now, but as it was said - it's all due to the widening of hips and body's preparation for the baby's arrival :) so it's all good, it's all natural :)))


----------



## tjimxx

So has mine, and my back like previously said about the bra band size. Just wondering tho, as our hips/back are all getting wider to prepare for baby...will it go back after birth : ( or will we all be left loads wider than before. This is my first so I ant a clue x


----------



## myheadismush

LOL yes just think how funny wed all look with huge bellies and boobies but little teeny asses, i think its only fair our butts get a bit of the flab too 
i got stretch marks on my ass from my last one, thankfully it shrunk back to a reasonable size after!
praying it does after this one too!

just think ladies, if we were to ever get stranded in a blizzard wed live way longer than non pregnant people cause we have a more plentiful supply of fat stores hee hee


----------



## mummydeb

my butt is got rather huge to :'( infact i dont really have a bump especially for 23wks so telling most people that he is hiding away in my backside!


----------



## mrs.fergie

tjimxx said:


> So has mine, and my back like previously said about the bra band size. Just wondering tho, as our hips/back are all getting wider to prepare for baby...will it go back after birth : ( or will we all be left loads wider than before. This is my first so I ant a clue x

From personal experience....sadly no. My hips didn't back to what they were before. For some reason you can get back down to your pre-pregnancy weight but nothing is in the same place as before. My bra band stayed about 2 inches bigger as well even after I lost the cup size from BF.


----------



## whirlwind

Ugh! My butt/hips got bigger too, I should be able to pull on all my regular pants and just leave them unzipped and use one of those Belly Band things to hold them up, but NO! My jeans are so dang tight now. I can get them on, but they are so tight in the butt. Not cool. And now I'm reading from you other lovely moms that the hips/butt do not necessarily go back to the "before" size. Crap. Oh well, I guess it will be an excuse to buy some new jeans.


----------



## mrs.fergie

whirlwind said:


> Ugh! My butt/hips got bigger too, I should be able to pull on all my regular pants and just leave them unzipped and use one of those Belly Band things to hold them up, but NO! My jeans are so dang tight now. I can get them on, but they are so tight in the butt. Not cool. And now I'm reading from you other lovely moms that the hips/butt do not necessarily go back to the "before" size. Crap. Oh well, I guess it will be an excuse to buy some new jeans.

Excuse to shop?? YAH!!:happydance: lol!


----------



## mummydeb

my hips always seemed wider after my dd but i did manage to fit into my old pair 2yrs later :haha: then fell preg again so guess ill be waiting a very long time again


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks everyone! I feel better knowing that I am not the only one, but not happy to hear that it doesn't go back to normal!!!! I hate that I now look fat from the back! Oh well, it's all worth it!


----------



## JackiePed

It's not necessarily true... I was able to wear pre-pregnancy jeans a few months after giving birth, though I was overweight to begin with. Later, when I worked to lose weight and tone up, my pants size shrunk sling with the scale, at the rate that I expected, meaning my hips must have gone back to close to normal.


----------



## WiscoGirl

buy a hip corset/shrinker and wear it religiously for the first 2 months and the hormone relaxin will still be in your body so yes, they can go back to that size if you squeeze them back.


----------



## WiscoGirl

oh, and 100 squats a day has kept my ass from becoming pancake flabby.


----------



## tjimxx

WiscoGirl said:


> buy a hip corset/shrinker and wear it religiously for the first 2 months and the hormone relaxin will still be in your body so yes, they can go back to that size if you squeeze them back.

hip corset/shrinker?? never heard of this, do you just wear it after giving birth?


----------



## WiscoGirl

yeah, I bought mine on Amazon, it's called Shrinx Hips Ultra. It has super strong velcro that can be tightened as much as you want. There's a similar one from a different brand that uses actual corset type strings that you tighten. You can wear it all day or sleeping.


----------



## jewelia

My butt has definitely gotten a lot bigger. I didn't notice it until my DH and my mother BOTH said something to me about it! :)


----------



## mrscupcake

Yay feel sooo relieved to see this thread. My butt has always been on the larger side but now it's HUGE! Much bigger than my bump and I'm struggling getting any clothes to look good on me. Trying to hide it bubweating dresses over leggings but I just can't hide the huge rear end! Didn't notice getting as big when I was last pregnant with the little dude but it certainly has grown this time :/ x


----------



## jennifer28

you might be having a girl.
I know when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter I didnt look pregnant but my butt got big and I am very pettite.


----------



## mrscupcake

jennifer28 said:


> you might be having a girl.
> I know when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter I didnt look pregnant but my butt got big and I am very pettite.

Oooh interesting! I can't wait to find out when baby is born. My DH is one of 4 boys, his bro had 3 boys, we had a boy and his other brother had a girl (through IVF though) I'd be so happy with either though :)


----------



## Audraia

Oh yea, my pants don't fit because I can't get them past my huge bum!!! I finally bought maternity pants tonight since my butt doesn't fit in my regular work pants very comfortable right now!


----------



## Springtime

My butt got bigger too. I can't pull up my capris anymore :( . I hope it all goes away and I go back to my pre-pregnancy weight after my little daughter is born!


----------

